# Create bikes 2010 improved for 250 quid???



## jimmy78 (20 Feb 2010)

I have been thinking about getting a single speed commuter for the summer since Christmas and stumbled upon create bikes in cycling plus in January.

It looked as though they were pretty good for 250 quid but with some funny welding.
Having looked through forums I gathered people are saying rather get something else so I decided to look elsewhere.

Recently I have been browsing ebay for a singlespeeds and saw that create are due to release some new ones for 2010.

They claim these bikes have improved on everything that cycling plus highlighted in the review.

If this is the case does this mean I should get one? I love the colours.

Please can I have some advice regarding my decision on a 2010 create bike?


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2010)

There's a lot on the internet about these and most of it isn't good. I don't like the term BSO but I think this qualifies as a BSO, a bike shaped object. I have a Pearson 
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=K2wDoLHl8xw8WQ8BAvbzxg== had it for two and a half years and its been very good. If I was in the market for a new fixed one of the bikes I would be looking at is this.
http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/cross/day-one/day-one-cross/overview/
It comes as a single speed but is fitted with a flip flop hub and should be simple to convert to fixed.


----------



## jimmy78 (20 Feb 2010)

Thanks Dave

I can't see myself spending £499 on a genisis. It looks very nice but out of my price range.

I guess i can just wait and see what reviews create bikes get on their new 2010 range then that will make me more confident with my choice.


----------



## MacB (20 Feb 2010)

jimmy78 said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> I can't see myself spending £499 on a genisis. It looks very nice but out of my price range.
> 
> I guess i can just wait and see what reviews create bikes get on their new 2010 range then that will make me more confident with my choice.



I'd say the Genesis is a good option, it's top of my current wish list. I'd be really wary about buying too cheap, it can cost more in the longer term.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2010)

jimmy78 said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> I can't see myself spending £499 on a genisis. It looks very nice but out of my price range.
> 
> I guess i can just wait and see what reviews create bikes get on their new 2010 range then that will make me more confident with my choice.



At that sort of price converting an old bike might be a better option.




MacB said:


> I'd say the Genesis is a good option, it's top of my current wish list. I'd be really wary about buying too cheap, it can cost more in the longer term.



I have had my Pearson for about two and a half years now and it has been very good so I am not in the market for a fixed. But when I'm back in full time work, I got made redundant just after christmas, I am looking for a replacement for my Dawes and do fancy one of these
http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/road/aether/aether-20/overview/


----------



## chris667 (21 Feb 2010)

The owner poses as someone on here whenever there's a thread started about them.

Really, £250 is too cheap to get a bike that does the job properly. At that price, you should definitely buy secondhand.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Feb 2010)

For £330 you can buy a Fuji track. Roughtly £50 will get you a powercoat to your choice of colour. I get this adds up to near £400. But imo its a good option if you cant do a self build/conversion.

Ive got a Fuji, its a very nice bike. Its not snazzy coloured, it doesnt have fancy handlebars or wheels. But it is quite light, quick and I can cycle 25+ miles in comfort on it despite track geometry.


----------



## MacB (22 Feb 2010)

chris667 said:


> The owner poses as someone on here whenever there's a thread started about them.
> 
> Really, £250 is too cheap to get a bike that does the job properly. At that price, you should definitely buy secondhand.



Yep, there's a fishy smell now you mention it


----------



## MajorMantra (22 Feb 2010)

Mmmm, smells like shill. 

Matthew


----------



## jimmy78 (22 Feb 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> For £330 you can buy a Fuji track. Roughtly £50 will get you a powercoat to your choice of colour. I get this adds up to near £400. But imo its a good option if you cant do a self build/conversion.
> 
> Ive got a Fuji, its a very nice bike. Its not snazzy coloured, it doesnt have fancy handlebars or wheels. But it is quite light, quick and I can cycle 25+ miles in comfort on it despite track geometry.



Yeah i was looking at that one in Evans cycles today and quite like it!
Have any of you heard much feedback about the cheaper SE bikes?


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Feb 2010)

jimmy78 said:


> Yeah i was looking at that one in Evans cycles today and quite like it!
> Have any of you heard much feedback about the cheaper SE bikes?



Never heard anything about the SE bikes, I choose the Fuji because it has track geometry as well as being cheap. I figured if I got a track legal bike (although need to switch cranks to 165mm for it to be track legal) then could ride the streets and then do some quality training sessions at the velodrome when I get time.


If you go with a Fuji you might want to alter the gearing to make it a bit more spin friendly, its geared pretty low for track use. I get on with it, but some might not.


An alternative is to get a custom build......... for axample if you go somewhere like Manchesters Gbob and the Hippy's hack shop, give them a budget, choose a frame they will rig it out to your budget if possible. A few hack shops are kicking around.


I think Manchester's bicycle boutique probly offer similar hack bike services.


----------



## Kiaaran (30 May 2010)

Hey all, 
I have a 2010 Create which I ride fixed and brakeless, i ride it everyday to commute to work (about 7 miles round trip), and have been doing so for about 2 months now.

I deffinatley do not pamper my bike, but i do like to keep it well maintained.
I had issues with pedal slipage from the lock ring coming lose a few times, but just used the rotafix method thingy to slove this.
However one time the fixie cog on the back had somehow become cross-threaded, from all my breaking etc which meant that on accelerating and stopping the pedals lost all traction, this happened mid-ride, and was something that could really have cause a bad accident.

Having said all that, i ride my bike hard, i skid stop all over the place and eat through tyres, and jump curbs, rough terrain etc. and to be honest, i generally never felt the my create lacked anything.
It would really break my heart if it died, but, it shows no signs of that yet. 

In conclusion, i think Create bikes offer super-good-looking bikes, for a very reasonable price tag.
Yes, not all the parts and components are top of the range, but i can't expect them to be when i pay such a good price.
Half the fun is in looking for pimping new handlebars, and stylish new pedals.

I had never had a fixie before, and for me, this type of bike was a perfect first fixie.
An actually i'll probably not need anything more.

On top of that, great product service and support is offered for new bikes. so, i reckon my 2010 create was a great buy.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2010)

^^^ Suprise Suprise

Very perceptive Chris667


----------



## TVC (30 May 2010)

Thanks for that Kiaaran, can you get me your staff discount on the price?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2010)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Thanks for that Kiaaran, can you get me your staff discount on the price?


----------



## Kiaaran (1 Jun 2010)

If i worked for Create i would give you a discount. 
But sadly i don't.
I'm just a guy who bought one, and despite all the bad publicity, mine is actually pretty awesome, so, i wanted to put some good words out there for other people who are considering buying one, but are worried from all the bad reviews.
Just wanted to inject some confidence into potential customers.
not because i work for Create Bikes, but because i am happy with my Create Bike.


----------



## hiltz (11 Jun 2010)

Create bikes are shoot...

I bought one in January and wouldn't recommend buying one...

I took the tyres straight off and put something better on... about three weeks in the bottom bracket starting making some noises.. about 5 weeks in the freewheel seized.... so i turned it into fixed (which is good because the brake pads wore out)... there is less flex in a wet 2-min noodle then there is in one of the create wheels. So anywho the bottom bracket I took apart and looked at, it was stuffed................

Just looked at it sitting here in my living room and its got a little bit of rust in places already as well.......

I didnt expect much out of a cheap bike like that, but in all honesty expected a little bit more than what i got............


----------



## hiltz (11 Jun 2010)

to add to this, I probably rode it about 150-200 miles a week as well, i maintained it (was a mechanic/wheel builder when i was younger, well i guess this should have said 'dont do it' 'dont do it')... 

as it goes you just cant build a good bike for that kind of money. Next time i wont be such a tight ass when buying a bike! 

actually already thinking about building my own and will after i finish my year of a couple of ironmans, ultra marathon and marathon swim :S


----------



## windsor0035 (5 Jul 2010)

*Create 2009*

On 31st March 2010, I purchased a CREATE Bike from the cycledirect.com website.

I received the bike on Thursday the 1st April and used it the following weekend. On my 2nd ride, 2 of the spokes on the rear tyre broke off at the hub whilst I was riding. 

The following Monday 5th of April, I contacted Jamie at your warehouse and he mentioned that I could get in touch FELLIA LTD, located at Unit 12, Ponders End Industrial Estate East Duck Lees Lane, Enfield, Middlesex. I contacted FELLIA LTD and Graham and the office organised to have the bike couriered back to the warehouse and for me to pick up a replacement bike that was assembled. 

I picked up the new bike on Friday the 16th of April from Ponders End Industrial Estate and it was in a box. I was going to ride it to south-west London but they had not put it together. I promptly took the bike to my local bike shop to have it professionally assembled to avoid any further issue with the wheels.

Early in June my tyre started to disintegrate, which I had to replace. On Monday the 28th of June, I then had to replace the chain that had broken whilst I was riding. The following day whilst riding my bike 2 spokes on the rear tyre snapped off the hub at the centre of the wheel.

Please DO NOT BUY A CREATE BIKE or a BIKE FROM FELLIA LTD.

That is all thank you...


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Jul 2010)

The Bicycle doctor in Rusholme, Manchester had a create in stock, I looked at it (while I was having my fixed bikes rear wheel checked over to confirm that it was written off) and all I can say is, WOULD NOT TOUCH. It looked like a toy. Im no bike snob but these things look like a steaming heap of sh*t.

Worst thing was they had it parked next to a really nice retro looking Bianchi Pista fixed, haha - Made it look even worse.


----------



## Radius (11 Jul 2010)

I would seriously advise anyone against buying a Create, unless you are willing to keep the unnecessarily heavy frame and upgrade almost all the major components. I have a lot of exposure to fixed gear bikes and riders, and never have I heard a success story about a Cr(e)ate without it being completely stripped and lots of money put into it - and that I have only seen done once. 
Buy an old racer and convert. Simples.


----------



## SDavo (12 Aug 2010)

Radius said:


> I would seriously advise anyone against buying a Create, unless you are willing to keep the unnecessarily heavy frame and upgrade almost all the major components. I have a lot of exposure to fixed gear bikes and riders, and never have I heard a success story about a Cr(e)ate without it being completely stripped and lots of money put into it - and that I have only seen done once.
> Buy an old racer and convert. Simples.



I've just picked up a Create frame and fork, and am planning on building it up myself with some decent components. It might be a bit on the heavy side but that doesn't bother me - hopefully it'll help cushion some of the bumps and potholes. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Goldie (9 Sep 2010)

SDavo said:


> I've just picked up a Create frame and fork, and am planning on building it up myself with some decent components. It might be a bit on the heavy side but that doesn't bother me - hopefully it'll help cushion some of the bumps and potholes. I'll let you know how it goes!



Any chance of a few photos from Create owners? I've never seen one close to, in the flesh and - out of idle curiosity rather than any intent to purchase - I'd be really interested in seeing what they look like.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Sep 2010)

Radius said:


> I would seriously advise anyone against buying a Create, unless you are willing to keep the unnecessarily heavy frame and upgrade almost all the major components. I have a lot of exposure to fixed gear bikes and riders, and never have I heard a success story about a Cr(e)ate without it being completely stripped and lots of money put into it - and that I have only seen done once.
> Buy an old racer and convert. Simples.




Radius speaketh the sense. I've never, ever heard a good word about Creates.
Get an old racer, and a fixie rear wheel.
You'll have a much better bike, and it'll be cheaper.


----------



## darrencottam (11 Oct 2010)

Right i'm looking for help.
been into fixies for a while but never bought one so i'm looking to buy one and just scouring through forum pages I see that create bikes have a bad name, but most of these posts are from early in the year. I've seen a create bike on ebay for £235 which at that price, is very inviting! but i've also seen an SE draft lite for only a bit more money... I am a keen BMX rider and own an SE quadangle so I know that SE bikes are good quality.
So please tell me, which should I get? have create bikes improved since last year, or should I go for the safer option? 
feedback and advice would be appreciated


----------



## Theseus (11 Oct 2010)

Personally, I would treat with extreme caution and need to have full physical check on the bike before opting for a crate.


----------



## darrencottam (11 Oct 2010)

that's what I thought initially... I think i'll give it a miss and opt for an SE... build bmy collection a bit y'knowww!
might strecth to a lager woodgrain, the paint job on that is awesome, i'll get back soon and tell you my decision


----------



## clarion (11 Oct 2010)

I wouldn't say that SE are much better...


----------



## darrencottam (11 Oct 2010)

well seeing as i'm new to single speed i'm not too bothered about high quality... but i'd much rather buy from a company I know are good than buy a create, my quadangle is well built and I have had no problems with it except a chainring bolt coming loose, i'm open to recommendations though as you guys know a hell of a lot more than i do


----------



## bikechick (30 Nov 2010)

HI

I've had a Create 2010 since late September this year. It cost me £210 with delivery off eBay and another 150,- to get it running properly. I had to change so many of the original components, I nicknamed the bike FRANKIE, after Frankenstein. Here is a list of things I needed to change:

1. Grips
2. Saddle - second hand San Marco 
3. Bottom Bracket - got a 2nd hand Shimano 
4. Back wheel - replaced by manufacturer, will get Mavics as soon as I get enough cash. 
5. Freewheel - replaced by manufacturer, then bought a Shimano 18t
6. Chain ring - got a Sugino 42t off eBay
7. Crank set - got a Shimano Ultegra 2nd hand off eBay
8. Pedals - got old school vintage one, also 2nd hand, ebay again
9. TYRES!

The original back wheel didn't last two months. It had to be sent back to the manufacturer and replaced by a new one. The new freewheel that came with it was simply rubbish - it kept getting stuck. To be fair, however, I have to admit Create has amazing customer services. They are fast and really pro-active, but still that doesn't make up for the fact that they are selling a horrible product. 

Again, on the bright side, I learned a lot about bike mechanics. So much I was able to do most of the customisation myself - except for the BB fitting as I don't have a torque wrench. I am now building my own fixie out of a 1980 Releigh with Reynolds 501 tubing. I'll still keep the Create - after all the time, effort and money I have to confess I got attached to the thingy. But the Releigh has definitely stolen my heart. You can tell that, even though it is an old bike, all the components are far, far superior to my Frankie's. 

My suggestion if you are considering a Create: go on eBay or Gumtree. Type: Langster or Charge Plug. Cough up 250 quid and be the happy owner of a good quality bike! 


Just my two cents!


----------



## MAKO (25 Jan 2011)

*Create bikes, What is it really worth ? on Super Best Pals Club

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8983979/The_Super_Best_Pals_.com/Fixed_Gear.html*
or www.superbestpalsclub.tk

Don't buy these bikes, you're gonna regret it.


----------

